# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Любовь к жизни и смерти.

## lexei

Уважаемые, за основу этой темы решил взять рассказ Джека Лондона "Любовь к жизни".Для тех кто не помнит о чем он:
За два дня до смерти Владимира Ильича Ленина, его супруга Надежда Константиновна читала ему вечером этот рассказ. «Сильная очень вещь, — констатировала Крупская. — Через снежную пустыню, в которой нога человеческая не ступала, пробирается к пристани большой реки умирающий с голоду больной человек. Слабеют у него силы, он не идёт уж, а ползёт, а рядом с ним ползет тоже умирающий от голода волк, и вот между ними борьба, человек побеждает — полумёртвый, полубезумный добирается до цели. Ильичу рассказ этот понравился чрезвычайно»
В 1-м Коринфянам 10:13 сказанно : " Искушения(в некоторых переводах *"испытания"*), с которыми вы сталкиваетесь,— обычные для людей". Тогда почему одни люди так любят свою жизнь что готовы преодолеть все невзгоды, трудности , болезни , и даже если приходится умереть - умирают с поднятой головой, как будто делая одолжение смерти. Другие  столь же сильно ненавидят жизнь и стремятся уйти из неё.
*В чём секрет любви к жизни и ненасытимостью ею ?*

----------


## drugsoul

У меня точно такой же вопрос)Я вроде нашел ответ-нужна такая цель,которая бы полностью удовлетворяла и соответствовала внутреннему устройству конкретного человека,а вот как найти эту цель?В этом вся проблема(

----------


## zmejka

> почему одни люди так любят свою жизнь что готовы преодолеть все невзгоды, трудности , болезни , и даже если приходится умереть - умирают с поднятой головой, как будто делая одолжение смерти. Другие  столь же сильно ненавидят жизнь и стремятся уйти из неё.
> В чём секрет любви к жизни и ненасытимостью ею ?


  у тех, кто стремиться уйти из жизни - в большинстве случаев нарушено химическое равновесие в мозгу. мое мнение. да и не только мое )

----------


## drugsoul

> у тех, кто стремиться уйти из жизни - в большинстве случаев нарушено химическое равновесие в мозгу. мое мнение. да и не только мое )


   А я все-таки уверен что самосознание управляет телом,а не наоборот.Иначе обьясняя все лишь химией в мозге можно дойти до абсурда,до оправдания самых страшных преступлений и обесценивания самой человеческой жизни.Такими обьяснениями даже доктора просто так не разбрасываются,применяя их весьма и весьма избирательно

----------


## Traumerei

> а вот как найти эту цель?В этом вся проблема(


 Только методом проб и ошибок...



> Тогда почему одни люди так любят свою жизнь что готовы преодолеть все невзгоды, трудности , болезни , и даже если приходится умереть - умирают с поднятой головой, как будто делая одолжение смерти. Другие  столь же сильно ненавидят жизнь и стремятся уйти из неё.
> *В чём секрет любви к жизни и ненасытимостью ею ?*


 Вероятно, у каждого из этих людей свой секрет. Но что-то общее, безусловно, есть. Наверное мы просто понимаем, что мир принадлежит _нам_ и мы, в свою очередь, _принадлежим миру_. С этой стороны самоубийство не является "делом одного", ведь на каждого индивида общество в целом тоже имеет свои планы. А если наша смерть-жизнь - достояние в некоторой степени общественное, то мы, конечно, не совсем в праве распоряжаться *чужим* по своему усмотрению.



> Уважаемые, за основу этой темы решил взять рассказ Джека Лондона "Любовь к жизни"


 Не совсем верный выбор основы на мой взгляд. Я уверена, что 99% из тех, кто думает о самоубийстве, точно так же боролось б за существование, как главный герой Вами названной книги. Потому что именно "хорошая" (комфортная) жизнь, в которой всё определено, более-менее стабильно, где не требуется выживать и отсутствует экстрим, как правило, "отвязывает" человека от стремления жить. Это хорошо видно по статистике самоубийств среди развитых и развивающихся стран.

----------


## Викторыч

> Потому что именно "хорошая" (комфортная) жизнь, в которой всё определено, более-менее стабильно, где не требуется выживать и отсутствует экстрим, как правило, "отвязывает" человека от стремления жить.


 Потому что в "хорошей" (комфортной) жизни человека не устраивает пребывать в какой бы то ни было безисходности (по меркам таковой жизни), а максимально эксплуатировать достижения комфорта. В случае невозможности последнего человек полезет в петлю.

----------


## drugsoul

> Только методом проб и ошибок...
> 
> Вероятно, у каждого из этих людей свой секрет. Но что-то общее, безусловно, есть. Наверное мы просто понимаем, что мир принадлежит _нам_ и мы, в свою очередь, _принадлежим миру_. С этой стороны самоубийство не является "делом одного", ведь на каждого индивида общество в целом тоже имеет свои планы. А если наша смерть-жизнь - достояние в некоторой степени общественное, то мы, конечно, не совсем в праве распоряжаться *чужим* по своему усмотрению.
> 
> Не совсем верный выбор основы на мой взгляд. Я уверена, что 99% из тех, кто думает о самоубийстве, точно так же боролось б за существование, как главный герой Вами названной книги. Потому что именно "хорошая" (комфортная) жизнь, в которой всё определено, более-менее стабильно, где не требуется выживать и отсутствует экстрим, как правило, "отвязывает" человека от стремления жить. Это хорошо видно по статистике самоубийств среди развитых и развивающихся стран.


    В самую точку!В нынешнем мире навязывается только один лозунг "у тебя есть права!Ты достоен/на этого!" а о том что у человека должны быть еще обязанности что то не говорят,а обязанности-это труд,труд это естественный путь получения удовлетворения(достиг,сделал что-то получи награду за это).Может вся проблема в нежелании трудиться над собой,а вместо этого неосознанное следование с детства навязанным идеям тотального потребления,т.е. самое главное это мои права,а вот обязанностей нет или они подождут?

----------


## drugsoul

"Только методом проб и ошибок..."      Только главное успеть найти цель до того,как ошибок наберется слишком много и они похоронят под собой :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> Может вся проблема в нежелании трудиться над собой,а вместо этого неосознанное следование с детства навязанным идеям тотального потребления,т.е. самое главное это мои права,а вот обязанностей нет или они подождут?


 Не то что обязанности (впрочем ни кто ни кому ничего не должен), а вот вынь и положь блага от такого социума, иначе полезу в бутылку. Ну не хватит у социума благ на всех.

----------


## Traumerei

> Может вся проблема в нежелании трудиться над собой,а вместо этого неосознанное следование с детства навязанным идеям тотального потребления,т.е. самое главное это мои права,а вот обязанностей нет или они подождут?


 Да, можно сказать и так...Это большая проблема. Мы верим, что кто-то нам что-то должен, хотя на самом деле всё наоборот. И если чья-то жизнь несчастлива, как правило, в этом виноват сам человек. Он, возможно, не виноват в трудностях, выпавших на его долю, но в отношении к жизни, в отказе быть счастливым, безусловно повинен прежде всего перед самим собой.



> Только главное успеть найти цель до того,как ошибок наберется слишком много и они похоронят под собой


 Как говорил Томас Эдисон:" Я никогда не ошибался. Я нашёл 10000 способов, которые не работают"

----------


## drugsoul

> Не то что обязанности (впрочем ни кто ни кому ничего не должен), а вот вынь и положь блага от такого социума, иначе полезу в бутылку. Ну не хватит у социума благ на всех.


   Конечно никто ни кому ничего не должен,но социум и существует только благодаря тому что люди умеют самоограничивать себя условными обязанностями ради общего блага,грубо говоря жертвуют чем-то,не зря есть поговорка,что дарить всегда приятней,чем принимать.А вот то что у социума не хватит благ на всех,так в том-то все и дело!Грубо говоря,нас накручивают,накручивают,заставляя думать что каждый из нас важнее всех остальных,а в реальности совсем иное и наше раздувшееся самомнение не укладывается в столь узкие рамки реальности и в результате стремительное "сдувание" до самой точки и в итоге суицид.Я бы даже сказал что культура потребления это преступление против человечности,оно разрушает элементарное взаимоуважение и взаимопонимание между людьми,а отсюда способность жертвовать во имя чего-то и отсюда все большее увеличение жестокости,червствости,гордыни и наплевательского отношения людей друг к другу.У Достоевского по-моему в последней главе "Преступления и наказания" описано развитие этого сценария,когда Раскольникову снится сон в тюрьме,когда он уже был на пути преображения.

----------


## drugsoul

> Да, можно сказать и так...Это большая проблема. Мы верим, что кто-то нам что-то должен, хотя на самом деле всё наоборот. И если чья-то жизнь несчастлива, как правило, в этом виноват сам человек. Он, возможно, не виноват в трудностях, выпавших на его долю, но в отношении к жизни, в отказе быть счастливым, безусловно повинен прежде всего перед самим собой.
> 
> Как говорил Томас Эдисон:" Я никогда не ошибался. Я нашёл 10000 способов, которые не работают"


    Ты 1000 раз права!Зачет :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dementiy

> Тогда почему одни люди так любят свою жизнь что готовы преодолеть все невзгоды, трудности , болезни , и даже если приходится умереть - умирают с поднятой головой, как будто делая одолжение смерти. Другие  столь же сильно ненавидят жизнь и стремятся уйти из неё.
> В чём секрет любви к жизни и ненасытимостью ею ?


 А почему это стремление выжить вдруг объясняется любовью к жизни?
С тем же, и даже с большим успехом, подобную борьбу за выживание можно расценивать и как животный, неконтролируемых страх перед смертью (см. инстинкт самосохранения).

И вообще, мне трудно понять суть вопроса (темы).
Речь идет о любви к своей собственной жизни? // читай эгоизм
Или о любви к жизни вообще? // читай любви к природе, ко всему живому
Или о сильном желании жить как у человека в рассказе? // что само по себе не подразумевает "любви к жизни"

----------


## Fleshly

> А почему это стремление выжить вдруг объясняется любовью к жизни?
> С тем же, и даже с большим успехом, подобную борьбу за выживание можно расценивать и как животный, неконтролируемых страх перед смертью (см. инстинкт самосохранения).


 +1 
Прибавляешь смесь здорового организма, гормонов радости, гармоничной психики и вот вся "привязанность" к жизни.

----------


## lexei

> нужна такая цель,которая бы полностью удовлетворяла и соответствовала внутреннему устройству конкретного человека,а вот как найти эту цель?В этом вся проблема(


 


> .Иначе обьясняя все лишь химией в мозге можно дойти до абсурда,до оправдания самых страшных преступлений и обесценивания самой человеческой жизни


 


> А если наша смерть-жизнь - достояние в некоторой степени общественное, то мы, конечно, не совсем в праве распоряжаться чужим по своему усмотрению.


 Спасибо , уважаемые. Я выделил те цитаты которые мне понравились более всего.
Как человек верующий я конечно буду позиционировать любовь к жизни в тесной взаимосвязи с ответственностью перед Богом. Это правда ,что есть множество моральных целей и обязательств которые являются опорой для личности и поддерживают его в трудных обстоятельствах, обуславливая его любовь к жизни: к таким опорам можно отнести семью, патриотизм, любимую работу, творческое самосовершенствование, испытанную дружбу и т.д. Их можно сравнить со стенами дома . Но *несущей* стеной я вляется,как кажется , всё таки личная ответственность перед Создателем. Любая моральная цель и обязательство о которой говорилось выше подвержена разрушению под влиянием внешних факторов : жена может уйти к другому, дети разъехаться , с работы могут уволить ,а друг- предать. И только личная ответственность перед Богом, которая основывается на личных взаимоотношениях с ним остаются неизменными. 
Посмотрите как эту мысль иллюстрирует жизненный пример Иова. Человек который в кратчайший срок потерял детей, имущество , здоровье. "Похули Бога и умри" : вот и вся поддержка драгоценной супруги. Друзья- лжеутешители. Это человек который ярко ипытывает суицидальные мысли : "Опротивела моей душе жизнь" : говорит Иов. И именно взаимоотношения с Богом позволили Иову не сойти с ума , не покончить с собой и стать тем кого и тогда и сегодня считают успешным человеком.
*Что думаете о таком направлении этой темы ?*

----------


## Fleshly

> Это правда ,что есть множество моральных целей и обязательств которые являются опорой для личности и поддерживают его в трудных обстоятельствах, обуславливая его любовь к жизни: к таким опорам можно отнести семью, патриотизм, любимую работу, творческое самосовершенствование, испытанную дружбу и т.д. 
> *Что думаете о таком направлении этой темы ?*


 Странно ты её поменял.
Тебе ли говорить о любви к жизни? "Если кто придет ко Мне и не возненавидит отца своего и матери, и жены, и детей, и братьев и сестер, а притом и самой жизни своей, тот не может быть Моим учеником. Лука 14, 26"
А про историю с Иовом ты рассказал мало.

----------


## drugsoul

> Странно ты её поменял.
> Тебе ли говорить о любви к жизни? "Если кто придет ко Мне и не возненавидит отца своего и матери, и жены, и детей, и братьев и сестер, а притом и самой жизни своей, тот не может быть Моим учеником. Лука 14, 26"
> А про историю с Иовом ты рассказал мало.


   В этом отрывке речь идет о том,чтобы человек любил Бога больше чем свой круг окружения,человек не должен жить жизнью других людей,но помогать другим должен

----------


## Викторыч

> И именно взаимоотношения с Богом позволили Иову не сойти с ума , не покончить с собой и стать тем кого и тогда и сегодня считают успешным человеком.*Что думаете о таком направлении этой темы ?*


 Какие хотя бы полномочия у бога Иова? Что в его распоряжении. Планета Земпя, Галактика, Вселенная, несколько Вселенных?

----------


## Fleshly

> В этом отрывке речь идет о том,чтобы человек любил Бога больше чем свой круг окружения,человек не должен жить жизнью других людей,но помогать другим должен


 Любить Бога - это понятно, 1 заповедь все таки. Но написано ясно: "возненавидит". Я говорю о жизнелюбии, а не про окружение, это тема отдельная. Вот ещё одна цитатка:
 «Истинно, истинно говорю вам: если пшеничное зерно, пав в землю, не умрет, то останется одно; а если умрет, то принесет много плода. Любящий душу свою погубит ее; а ненавидящий душу свою в мире сем сохранит ее в жизнь вечную»

----------


## Fleshly

> Какие хотя бы полномочия у бога Иова? Что в его распоряжении. Планета Земпя, Галактика, Вселенная, несколько Вселенных?


 Всё

----------


## drugsoul

> Какие хотя бы полномочия у бога Иова? Что в его распоряжении. Планета Земпя, Галактика, Вселенная, несколько Вселенных?


   В его распоряжении все бытие :Smile: На самом деле всегда был парадокс;чем больше человек жертвует и чем менее он зависим от внешнего,тем больше он получает и тем больше он счастлив.Например кто выживал в фашистком концлагере?Только те люди которые были готовы умереть и не цеплялись за отнятую жизнь,при чем я имею ввиду не отчаяние(отчаяние это как раз всеобьемлющее желание обладать чем-то при невозможности осуществления этого желания),а желание умереть достойно,сохранив свое человеческое лицо.

----------


## drugsoul

> Любить Бога - это понятно, 1 заповедь все таки. Но написано ясно: "возненавидит". Я говорю о жизнелюбии, а не про окружение, это тема отдельная. Вот ещё одна цитатка:
>  «Истинно, истинно говорю вам: если пшеничное зерно, пав в землю, не умрет, то останется одно; а если умрет, то принесет много плода. Любящий душу свою погубит ее; а ненавидящий душу свою в мире сем сохранит ее в жизнь вечную»


    Не стоит все понимать так грубо и прямолинейно,все-таки библия это книга притч,поучений.

----------


## Fleshly

> Не стоит все понимать так грубо и прямолинейно,все-таки библия это книга притч,поучений.


 как ты предлагаешь тогда это понимать? люби жизнь свою?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Викторыч

Fleshly. И ты веришь как маленький что такой бог который руководит несколькими Вселеннами будет входить в контакт с каким то Иова? Ты бы сам бросил всё и поехал бы в Австралию спасать муравья который из какой нибудь ямы не может выбраться?



> В его распоряжении все бытие


 О как! Какой честью удостоился Иова.

----------


## Fleshly

> Fleshly. И ты веришь как маленький что такой бог который руководит несколькими Вселеннами будет входить в контакт с каким то Иова? Ты бы сам бросил всё и поехал бы в Австралию спасать муравья который из какой нибудь ямы не может выбраться?


 ну вообще то я не верю  :Smile:  так у христиан триединый Бог.. Бог - Дух находится в людях или как-то так..  :Smile:

----------


## drugsoul

> как ты предлагаешь тогда это понимать? люби жизнь свою?


   Конечно,именно это и скажу :Smile: Люби ее какая бы она ни была,но при этом не забывай о том,Кто ее тебе дал.Есть в Ветхом Завете такие слова,приведу в вольном изложении,как помню:"Мать любит свое дитя и не забудет его,но даже если она и забудет,то Я никогда не забуду о тебе",это было сказано евреям,НА ТОТ МОМЕНТ богоизбранному народу,а после Христа все кто к нему придет будет богоизбранным...не будем касаться конфессиональных различий,это такие темные дебри :Smile: )

----------


## drugsoul

> Fleshly. И ты веришь как маленький что такой бог который руководит несколькими Вселеннами будет входить в контакт с каким то Иова? Ты бы сам бросил всё и поехал бы в Австралию спасать муравья который из какой нибудь ямы не может выбраться?


   Только у христиан говорится что Бог сделал для людей(как говорили Святые Отцы древности,Бог стал человеком,чтобы человек стал Богом),в остальных религиях говорится только о том что люди делали для бога или богов

----------


## Fleshly

> Конечно,именно это и скажуЛюби ее какая бы она ни была,но при этом не забывай о том,Кто ее тебе дал.Есть в Ветхом Завете такие слова,приведу в вольном изложении,как помню:"Мать любит свое дитя и не забудет его,но даже если она и забудет,то Я никогда не забуду о тебе",это было сказано евреям,НА ТОТ МОМЕНТ богоизбранному народу,а после Христа все кто к нему придет будет богоизбранным...не будем касаться конфессиональных различий,это такие темные дебри)


 да как знаешь, все таки ты тут пока не проповедовал, как он  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> Люби ее какая бы она ни была,но при этом не забывай о том,Кто ее тебе дал.


 И какая подразумевается жизнь, жизнь плоти или же сама Собь?

----------


## drugsoul

> да как знаешь, все таки ты тут пока не проповедовал, как он


   Да я и не проповедую,меня христианином считать не стоит в полном смысле,просто это мировозрение мне наиболее близко,чем мировоззрения других религий :Smile: Я и о других религиях могу много чего рассказать...просто были у меня времена поисков,но от своих тараканов в голове так и не избавился :Smile:

----------


## drugsoul

> И какая подразумевается жизнь, жизнь плоти или же сама Собь?


   Жизнь всего человека:и тела,и души.Все нужно,но иерархия желаний неправильно расставлена,в этом и проблема.

----------


## Викторыч

> ..просто были у меня времена поисков,но от своих тараканов в голове так и не избавился


 Ну в религиях врятли чего сыщешь.



> Жизнь всего человека:и тела,и души.


 Ты хочешь сказать что некий бог и саму Собь создавал?

----------


## Fleshly

> И какая подразумевается жизнь, жизнь плоти или же сама Собь?


 тебя пора ввести в курс дела, Христос - Бог в теле человека, прожил в человеческом теле полностью безгрешную жизнь, ходил по воде, исцелял, воскрешал, лечил. Умер на кресте для того, чтобы мы в него поверили и наши грехи смылись его кровью.(по Библии) верующие в него могут много чего вытворять.. к примеру, горы на семечко наложить. такая вот сила

----------


## drugsoul

> Ну в религиях врятли чего сыщешь.
> 
> Ты хочешь сказать что некий бог и саму Собь создавал?


   Ты случайно не язычник?Собь...хм это мне что-то древнеславянское напоминает)

----------


## drugsoul

> тебя пора ввести в курс дела, Христос - Бог в теле человека, прожил в человеческом теле полностью безгрешную жизнь, ходил по воде, исцелял, воскрешал, лечил. Умер на кресте для того, чтобы мы в него поверили и наши грехи смылись его кровью.(по Библии) верующие в него могут много чего вытворять.. к примеру, горы на семечко наложить. такая вот сила


   Не умер,а воскрес-это центральное место всего учения,важно даже не то что он делал,а то что он воскрес,это "для иудеев соблазн,а для эллинов безумие"

----------


## Викторыч

> Христос - Бог в теле человека, прожил в человеческом теле полностью безгрешную жизнь


 На кого же он все свои Вселенные оставлял? Представляю какой беспредел творился в его отсутствии )))))))



> Ты случайно не язычник?


 А я им был как Fleshly христианином когда то ))))

----------


## Fleshly

> Не умер,а воскрес-это центральное место всего учения,важно даже не то что он делал,а то что он воскрес,это "для иудеев соблазн,а для эллинов безумие"


 забыл  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> На кого же он все свои Вселенные оставлял? Представляю какой беспредел творился в его отсутствии )))))))


 так их твое.. Дух, Иисус, Отец..пришел Иисус, так 2 были незнамо где  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> А я им был как Fleshly христианином когда то ))))


 я так и не понял, кем ты являешься, хоть уже тут достаточное время  :Big Grin:

----------


## drugsoul

> забыл


   Короче,во что мы верим,это все-таки дело личное и как правила абсолютно недоказуемое,так сказать вера-это  усилие воли без доказательств на право надежды :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> так их твое.. Дух, Иисус, Отец..пришел Иисус, так 2 были незнамо где


 ))))) Пора тебе в семинарию поступать. Так там и объяснишь, типа двое были незнамо где, а третий .....



> вера-это усилие воли без доказательств на право надежды


 Езжай в Италию и предложишь на входе католического храма повесить такой лозунг.



> я так и не понял, кем ты являешься, хоть уже тут достаточное время


 Уж во всяком случае не религиозным проповедником.

----------


## drugsoul

> ))))) Пора тебе в семинарию поступать. Так там и объяснишь, типа двое были незнамо где, а третий .....
> 
> Езжай в Италию и предложишь на входе католического храма повесить такой лозунг.


   А его и не надо вешать,все верующие и так это знают,что они живут надеждой и соответственно этому и действуют :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> )))))
> Уж во всяком случае не религиозным проповедником.


 это по-нашему  :Wink:

----------


## lexei

> Конечно,именно это и скажуЛюби ее какая бы она ни была,но при этом не забывай о том,Кто ее тебе дал.Есть в Ветхом Завете такие слова,приведу в вольном изложении,как помню:"Мать любит свое дитя и не забудет его,но даже если она и забудет,то Я никогда не забуду о тебе",это было сказано евреям,НА ТОТ МОМЕНТ богоизбранному народу,а после Христа все кто к нему придет будет богоизбранным...не будем касаться конфессиональных различий,это такие темные дебри)


 *Может ли женщина забыть о своём грудном ребёнке и не пожалеть сына своей утробы? Даже она может забыть, но я не забуду тебя    Исаия 49:15

----------


## lexei

> Странно ты её поменял.
> Тебе ли говорить о любви к жизни? "Если кто придет ко Мне и не возненавидит отца своего и матери, и жены, и детей, и братьев и сестер, а притом и самой жизни своей, тот не может быть Моим учеником. Лука 14, 26"
> А про историю с Иовом ты рассказал мало.


 В целом Библия всё таки учит тому что бы любить жизнь. В других библейских переводах стих который ты процитировал звучит так : "«Если тот, кто приходит ко мне, не любит меня *больше*, чем отца и мать, жену и детей, братьев и сестёр и саму свою душу, он не может быть моим учеником". Заметьте что в словах "Если тот, кто приходит ко мне" Иисус просто предоставляет выбор : ты можешь называть себя христианином, но тогда ты выбрал образ жизни где интересы Бога и Христа на первом месте, или ты живёшь так как хочешь , но тогда не называй себя христианином. 
А про то что Библия учит любить жизнь : "Иегова Бог посадил сад в Эдеме(дословно с древнееврейского "*Сад Наслаждения*"), на востоке, и поместил там человека, которого образовал. 9*И вырастил Иегова Бог из земли всякое дерево, приятное на вид и хорошее для пищи" Бытие 2:8,9. Бог изначально создал людей для того сто бы они наслаждались жизнью на Земле , а не смертью или философиями о небесной жизни. "17*Богатым в нынешней системе вещей повелевай не быть надменными и надеяться не на изменчивое богатство, а на Бога, который *обильно предоставляет нам всё для наслаждения*" (а это и воздух , и вода , и разнообразие пищи, и возможность её переваривать и усваивать, семья , дети, молитва и т.д. и т.д. и т.п.) 1 Тимофею 6:17.

----------


## Fleshly

> В целом Библия всё таки учит тому что бы любить жизнь. В других библейских переводах стих который ты процитировал звучит так : "«Если тот, кто приходит ко мне, не любит меня *больше*, чем отца и мать, жену и детей, братьев и сестёр и саму свою душу, он не может быть моим учеником". Заметьте что в словах "Если тот, кто приходит ко мне" Иисус просто предоставляет выбор : ты можешь называть себя христианином, но тогда ты выбрал образ жизни где интересы Бога и Христа на первом месте, или ты живёшь так как хочешь , но тогда не называй себя христианином. 
> А про то что Библия учит любить жизнь : "Иегова Бог посадил сад в Эдеме(дословно с древнееврейского "*Сад Наслаждения*"), на востоке, и поместил там человека, которого образовал. 9*И вырастил Иегова Бог из земли всякое дерево, приятное на вид и хорошее для пищи" Бытие 2:8,9. Бог изначально создал людей для того сто бы они наслаждались жизнью на Земле , а не смертью или философиями о небесной жизни. "17*Богатым в нынешней системе вещей повелевай не быть надменными и надеяться не на изменчивое богатство, а на Бога, который *обильно предоставляет нам всё для наслаждения*" (а это и воздух , и вода , и разнообразие пищи, и возможность её переваривать и усваивать, семья , дети, молитва и т.д. и т.д. и т.п.) 1 Тимофею 6:17.


 Каких именно переводах? Левых? Синодальный, латынь, церковнославянский указывают на эту фразу, плюс я после привел ещё другую фразу, там тоже есть ненависть к жизни. 
Он создал все, как ему было угодно, зная все события заранее. так что перед Ним у нас выбора особо нету, ибо так создал нас.
Наслаждение - одно, жизнелюбие - другое. Некоторые наслаждаются благами, но жизнь свою ненавидят.

----------


## Dementiy

А как с Иоанном быть?
Все евангелие от Иоанна пронизано отрицанием/осуждением нашего мира, и, соответственно, жизни в нем.

_Мы знаем, что мы от Бога и что весь мир лежит во зле._ (1-е Ин 5:19)

_Не любите мира, ни того, что в мире: кто любит мир, в том нет любви Отчей._ (1-е Ин 4:15);

_Если мир вас ненавидит, знайте, что Меня прежде вас возненавидел.
Если бы вы были от мира, то мир любил бы свое; а как вы не от мира, но Я избрал вас от мира, потому ненавидит вас мир._
(Ин 15:18-19)

И т.д. и т.п. почти в каждой главе, что не оставляет сомнений.

Ну и про Иакова вспомним, до кучи:

_Прелюбодеи и прелюбодейцы! не знаете ли, что дружба с миром есть вражда против Бога? Итак, кто хочет быть другом миру, тот становится врагом Богу._
(Иак 4:4)

----------


## lexei

> Каких именно переводах? Левых? Синодальный, латынь, церковнославянский указывают на эту фразу, плюс я после привел ещё другую фразу, там тоже есть ненависть к жизни. 
> Он создал все, как ему было угодно, зная все события заранее. так что перед Ним у нас выбора особо нету, ибо так создал нас.
> Наслаждение - одно, жизнелюбие - другое. Некоторые наслаждаются благами, но жизнь свою ненавидят.


 Существует  около 60 переводов на русском языке. Как в таком многообразии разобраться какой перевод "левый" , а какому стоит доверять? 
Все 27 канонических книг Христианских Писаний были написаны на общегреческом языке. Однако Матфей, очевидно, написал свое Евангелие изначально на еврейском языке для иудеев. Как следует из слов Иеронима,— переводчика Библии, жившего в IV веке,— книга Матфея была позднее переведена на греческий. Перевел ее, по-видимому, сам Матфей. Он*был римским чиновником, сборщиком налогов, и поэтому, без сомнения, знал еврейский, латинский и греческий языки.
 Марк, Лука, Иоанн, Павел, Петр, Иаков и Иуда писали на койне, общепринятом языке, который в первом веке понимало большинство людей, в том числе и христиане. Последний из тех ранних документов написал Иоанн приблизительно в 98 году*н.*э. Насколько известно, ни одна из 27 первых рукописей на койне не сохранилась. Однако до нас дошли многочисленные копии оригиналов и копии этих копий, представляющие собой ценную сокровищницу рукописей Христианских Греческих Писаний
Сегодня в нашем распоряжении есть множество ценных рукописей всех 27 канонических книг. Какие-то из этих рукописей представляют собой большие фрагменты Священного Писания, а какие-то — малые. По*некоторым подсчетам, имеется свыше 5*000 рукописей на древнегреческом языке, а также более 8*000 на других языках, то есть общее число превышает 13*000 рукописей. Эти документы, датируемые II—XVI веками*н.*э., помогают установить подлинный текст Греческих Писаний. Самая древняя из этих рукописей — папирусный фрагмент Евангелия от Иоанна (P52) — хранится в библиотеке Джона Райлендза в Манчестере (Англия). Эта рукопись, вероятно, была написана в первой половине II века, приблизительно в 125 году*н.*э. Значит, между написанием оригинала и созданием этого документа прошло всего около 25*лет. Текст произведений большинства античных классиков подтверждается лишь небольшим числом рукописей, которые к тому же были написаны на несколько веков позже, чем оригинал. Мы*же располагаем множеством поистине ценных документов, по которым можно с большой точностью установить изначальный текст Христианских Греческих Писаний.
Текст Эразма Роттердамского. В*период раннего и более позднего средневековья общим языком всей Западной Европы была латынь. Тогда господствовала Римско-католическая церковь, наука же пребывала в упадке. Однако с изобретением в XV веке печатного станка с наборной формой и началом в XVI веке Реформации появилось больше свободы и стал возрождаться интерес к греческому языку. Именно в этот период возрождения науки известный голландский ученый Эразм Роттердамский опубликовал критическое издание греческого текста «Нового Завета». (Когда подготавливается критическое издание текста, тщательно сравнивается текст нескольких рукописей и используются те слова, которые, скорее всего, стояли в оригинале. Все разночтения рукописей отражаются в комментариях.) Первое издание было отпечатано в Базеле (Швейцария) в 1516 году, за год до начала Реформации в Германии. При печати было допущено множество ошибок, которые были исправлены в последующих изданиях 1519, 1522, 1527 и 1535 годов. Когда Эразм работал над греческим текстом, в его распоряжении было лишь несколько поздних минускульных рукописей.
 Уточненный греческий текст Эразма Роттердамского лег в основу улучшенных переводов Греческих Писаний на некоторые западноевропейские языки. По*качеству эти переводы превосходили те, что раньше делались с латинской Вульгаты. Текстом Эразма первым воспользовался Мартин Лютер в Германии, который работал над переводом Христианских Греческих Писаний на немецкий язык и закончил его в 1522 году. В*1525 году, несмотря на преследования, англичанин Уильям Тиндал, находясь в изгнании, перевел текст Эразма на английский язык. В*1530 году итальянец Антонио Бручоли сделал перевод на итальянский. С*появлением греческого текста Эразма началась эра критики текста. Критика текста — это метод текстологии, который применяется для установления первоначального текста, в том числе текста Библии.
Textus Receptus. Стефан выпустил несколько изданий «Нового Завета» на греческом языке. Текст этих изданий был основан на труде Эразма, но исправлен в согласии с текстом Комплютенской полиглотты 1522 года и текстами 15 минускульных рукописей, написанных в течение нескольких последних веков. Третье издание греческого текста Стефана (1550) стало известно под латинским названием Textus Receptus (общепринятый текст). С*этого текста делались многие английские переводы XVI века, а также он стал исходным текстом для «Библии короля Якова» (1611)
Текст Весткотта—Хорта. В*1881 году два профессора Кембриджского университета, Б.*Ф.*Весткотт и Ф.*Дж. А.*Хорт, выпустили критическое издание греческого текста, получившее широкое признание. Британский редакционный комитет, членами которого были Весткотт и Хорт, использовал этот греческий текст при подготовке пересмотренного издания «Нового Завета» 1881 года. Главным образом с текста Весткотта—Хорта делался перевод Христианских Греческих Писаний на английский язык, когда шла работа над «Переводом нового мира». Этот же текст послужил основным исходным текстом для других английских переводов Библии: «The Emphasised Bible», «American Standard Version», «An American Translation» (Смит—Гудспид), «Revised Standard Version». В работе над последним переводом также использовался текст Нестле.
*Общеизвестный Синодальный перевод перевод (1876) основан на Textus Receptus. Перевод Нового Мира из которого цитировал я основан на Тексте Весткотта—Хорта который создавался позже и учёл новые открытия в библейской лингвистике и археологии.*

----------


## Fleshly

> *Общеизвестный Синодальный перевод перевод (1876) основан на Textus Receptus. Перевод Нового Мира из которого цитировал я основан на Тексте Весткотта—Хорта который создавался позже и учёл новые открытия в библейской лингвистике и археологии.*


 Вот, видишь как здорово? 
"Истинно, истинно говорю вам: если пшеничное зерно не упадёт в землю и не умрёт, так и останется одно, а если умрёт, то принесёт много плодов. 25 Кто дорожит своей душой, тот губит её, а кто в этом мире ненавидит свою душу, тот сохранит её для вечной жизни" 
Из перевода нового мира.

----------

